# Toe nail fungus?



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Any idea how to get rid of toe nail fungus in a natural way?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

15 minute soak in cider vinegar twice a day for 2-4 weeks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I used Tea Tree Oil. I wet a small pad with water, squeezed water out, placed a little of this Tea Tree Oil on that pad and dabbed it all over my toe nail twice a day. I think it took only a few days for the infection to be totally gone. WARNING: It will turn your toe nail white and that will take quite awhile to grow out.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmm. Thank you.


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

Vicks vapor rub.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Vinegar and sunshine!!! You want the feet to get air and sun.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Parttimefarmer said:


> Vinegar and sunshine!!! You want the feet to get air and sun.


to add to that...stop wearing nail polish for awhile....if you wear it?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I dont wear it....I am a guy


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

lol //well i guess you could still be a homesteading guy and wear it..hehehe


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

HAHA yeah. Maybe there are some drag queen homesteaders out there in the world. Maybe some of use are unknowingly living nextdoor to one.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

Dr. Lister formulated Listerine for foot fungus around the turn of 1900. active ingredients are bound to be organic. Its more than alcohol. 

I used to for mine when I was a teen.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> HAHA yeah. Maybe there are some drag queen homesteaders out there in the world. Maybe some of use are unknowingly living nextdoor to one.



You could have been a Goth homesteader...for all I know:shrug:

Or maybe the wifey could have convinced you that all guys do it ....you never know...:teehee:


----------



## Suzy_Bean (May 16, 2011)

I know it is uncomfortable...I use tea tree oil too, and my friend uses "Neem Cream," which he says is awesome. But really you may want to look at it as a systemic fungus like candida and cut extra simple carbs, sugar, fermented stuff, and fruit from your diet for awhile, emphasizing dense protein and alkaline-forming veggies. Hope this helps!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Suzy, maybe. I got it from wearing damp socks inside of leather boots for too long, and for just wearing boots too much, even in the summer.


----------



## yailukmuu (Mar 24, 2011)

The ONLY "natural" treatment that I know that can truly eradicate dermatophytes from nails that have deep infestation (you can see visible nail changes--yellowing, thickening) is putting pure clove oil on nightly for 12-18 months.

The dermatophytes invade deep into the nail sinus/root and are so deeply embedded that nothing can get to them normally. This is why systemic meds are used and many of those are used for 3-6 months to cure toenail fungus. Other things may appear to be working but the fungus will always come back. It's like picking mushrooms and thinking you have killed the plant--you don't because the mushroom plant (fungus) has a root system that goes deep underground--picking all the mushrooms does not damage the plant in any way, any more than causing surface changes affects the deep rooted dermatophytes.

Why 12-18 months? That is the total nail regrowth period range of a human.

Tea tree oil may work as well, and I can't help but wonder if cloves diluted 1:2 or even 1:10 with a suitable neutral oil might also work over time.

There is always a risk of allergic reaction with any natural oil but consider that dentists use pure clove oil inside the mouth for teeth (and it's is temporary filling replacement which is clove oil and zinc oxide. 

Eugenol is possibly the oldest natural remedy for skin/dental problems. Eugenol is clove oil since the Latin name of the clove is: Eugenia aromaticum


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, my BIL had a fungus under his nails that couldn't be cured here in the USA, and he was told he'd have to travel to Europe to get it cured as the med were not approved in the US. This was over 30 years ago, and today its same thing. However I have read that using silver colloid will cure the non curable fungus. I use it myself for other reasons. Do a search on colloidal silver and how to make it at home, it is very easy to do, just filter it through a coffee filter before use in my opinion. A search on testimonials on the fungus and cures of, and how to use. I believe I'd take it orally, and soak my feet & fingers 30 min a day maybe twice? just do some internet searching and you might give it a try, I don't know if it can help or not but have read in cases where it has cured it. good luck, it is very cheap to make and use, and I'd try it myself as it is so easy without any risk as far as I know, best wishes, ray


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

I have ONE toe with that. I've tried everything, nothing works.

I thought maybe dehorning paste. I'd rather have no nail than the one I have.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I wouldn't use dehorning paste. This is an acid that will eat through the skin and cause extreme pain.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

I was kidding.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My husband got rid of his Nail fungus....he accidently (of course) dragged a heavy concrete Pit Gate (at race track) over his toe (he was wearing tennis shoes). Hurt like all get out but within a few days the fungus was gone...of course his toe nail was also gone.
The fungus has not returned...afraid of the consequences maybe...~lol~...


----------

